

Ask HN: How would you approach a potential co-founder via email? - CSunday

First I'd like to thanks everyone here at HN, for the support and advice I've been getting since I starting posting questions. But I need your help again...<p>I found a potential candidate, that may be interested in joining me as co-founder for my new music start-up. I believe this gentleman is about twice my age, and so far seems approachable. I am thinking of sending this candidate an email, but I don't want to screw anything up.<p>So, I wanted to ask you all here at HN...<p>How should I introduce myself?<p>Should I just jump straight to the point (What my start-up is about)??<p>If you have any other suggestions, please leave your thoughts; they are all welcomed.<p>Thanks.
======
icey
I like all the enthusiasm you've got for your idea.

It's an easy mistake to look at things from a purely rational standpoint and
mentally check off all of the traits that you're looking for; but you really
need to spend some time working with someone to know if it's going to be a
good fit for sure.

Trying to reach out to someone to ask them to cofound a company with you isn't
that far away from emailing a woman and asking her to marry you just because
you think the two of you like the same things.

All that being said, you should definitely get in touch with this person and
say that you've got some things going on that you think he might be interested
in, and maybe try to meet up or work on a small project together or something
like that first.

~~~
vessenes
I think this is sensible, and a good analogy. Once you've done a few startups,
you'll realize that choosing a partner, or partners, could easily make or
break you. Partnerships are easy to get into, the good ones are easy to get
out of, the bad ones are impossible to shake off.

From your post, it sounds like you're worried about getting this guy "in" with
you. If you've got the idea, and are driving it, you offer something very few
people do, don't give it up on the first date! You might hate this guy, or he
might hate you. OR, he might want something you can't offer.

I'm still learning about this myself, but have in the last year or two begun
to strongly prefer trial-period type situations, ones that could last a while.
We recently invited to people to join our board, and they are on one-year
probationary terms. They were happy to join on those terms because they want
to help.

I'm happy to try them out, without worrying about giving them equity now that
might be the wrong amount later.

I could say a lot more about this, but I think overall to find a partner in
the very early stage, you should generally: pitch the IDEA and business hard,
be cagey about promising equity participation, and make CERTAIN that the
person will be able to contribute by asking them to contribute for free, or
cheap first.

------
ScottWhigham
I don't think email is the right medium to ask whether he is interested in
being a cofounder. I think email is a fine medium to say, "Hey - I've got
something I want to talk with you about. Got time for lunch on Thursday?"

